# boots or glue-ons



## Cloggie (Sep 8, 2019)

Hi there.
My name is Will and this is my first post here on this forum.
We (my wife and I) live in the middle of British Columbia, Canada and we are working on our idea/dream to crisscross Canada, (make it a ten year during trip as we think now) with a team of draft (draught) horses pulling a modified caravan. We are in our mid fifties now and hope to get going when I hit early sixty.
Anyway, that is the story in short.
Now, obviously I have a question about boots and/or glue on shoes. 
I'm not a farrier nor do I have the training for it. (So, think about this when you answer my question or comment about it)
The reason I would like to know more about these things is that I think using either one of these type of footwear instead of the nailed on shoes, would be handier and maybe even better in the long run.
Don't get me wrong, I'm not against shoeing, (hot or cold) of horses. I've worked with drafts back in the day when I was a few years younger (lol) so I'm not one of the few that think it hurts a horse when you nail the shoes on.   
Anyway, to come back to the reason I'm posting this, is there anyone that have any experience with the "take-on/take-off" boots or the ones you can glue on?
What I would like to know how durable either one of them would be with our little trip in mind. 

Cheers, Will.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have not used glue on shoes, and everybody who has has not had good experience with them staying on. I would start trying out boots now, because some work better for some horses than others, some are just no good. Your horses feet do have to be trimmed regularly though for boots to fit properly. Most folks that have done what you have done, plan their stops where a farrier was to get their horses feet done. Where in BC are you? I am in the southern interior, Cariboo.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

The lady who does our barefoot trimming also trims the police horses here. She says that to prevent excess hoof wear (because they are ridden on pavement all the time) they use boots. I don't know about glue-on shoes, but apparently regular shoes can be quite slick on pavement.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Will you be trimming/balancing as you go?


----------



## Cloggie (Sep 8, 2019)

QtrBel said:


> Will you be trimming/balancing as you go?


Yep, that is the plan. Have no trouble doing that on the horses we have now, so with our future draft horses should not be a problem either.


----------



## Cloggie (Sep 8, 2019)

waresbear said:


> I have not used glue on shoes, and everybody who has has not had good experience with them staying on. I would start trying out boots now, because some work better for some horses than others, some are just no good. Your horses feet do have to be trimmed regularly though for boots to fit properly. Most folks that have done what you have done, plan their stops where a farrier was to get their horses feet done. Where in BC are you? I am in the southern interior, Cariboo.


We live in Vanderhoof, so just a few hours north of you then. 
As far as "planning" the stops when there is a farrier, that sounds nice, but that wouldn't work because that means you still have to have some sort of a travel schedule and that is just one thing we don't want.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Glue on shoes are a pain to put on and you'd have to get lucky enough to find a farrier where ever you are stopped that has the skill and experience to put them on. If you don't prep the foot right and apply them well, they won't stay on.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You are 420 km north of me! I am in 100 Mile House. If I were you, I would be fitting the drafts boots now and see their sizes are readily available in suitable styles. Plus you will need spares as well. I'm sure you will be conditioning horses to do a trip like that, condition them with boots. I have one horse I trail ride, after a trim I will boot him until he toughens up in a day or two as I live on a gravel road and have travel on it to the trailhead. As for working my show horses in an arena, nope, impedes their movement, a novice probably wouldn't notice but I do.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I found this link recently which details several different type of hoof boots used on a 32 day trip. It might be helpful information for you.
https://riverearth.com/the-hoof-boot-report/?fbclid=IwAR0rhiExvmsyGvV_tE3TfKPDnIBgUqX4XpQXZoXLkHomt8qpMEac6DFWZ_I#.XSbbaOtKh0x


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

I have not used glue on's but have used full coverage Steward Clogs and near full coverage Ground Control. I personally have not liked what I've seen after pulling the shoes in 4 weeks or less. And that was with using various strategies to combat thrush.


I would go with boots. The horses can be kept trimmed and balanced without waiting four weeks when doing the trimming oneself.


As far as wear, that could add up, but the expense and inconvenience of meeting a farrier schedule would be avoided.


If I were planning a trip like that, and it sure sounds like an adventure, I would use Ground Control plastic shoes attached to the bottom of boots. They outwear steel at least 2:1 and only costs about $11 each.


My horse has been in boots on the fores 24/7 for almost a year with Steward Clogs attached to the bottom. Ground Controls could be attached jut as well.


I have used 4 different brands of boots. The two favorite, both of which I currently use, are Scoot Boots and Renegades. I'm not sure if either of those have a size for a draft foot. Most brands would probably stay on well with a draft horse just walking.


The next boots I buy will be Easyboot Fury Heart. Similar to Scootboots but look to be an improvement. But again, doubting either have a draft size.


What a plan!!


----------



## Cloggie (Sep 8, 2019)

gottatrot said:


> I found this link recently which details several different type of hoof boots used on a 32 day trip. It might be helpful information for you.
> https://riverearth.com/the-hoof-boot-report/?fbclid=IwAR0rhiExvmsyGvV_tE3TfKPDnIBgUqX4XpQXZoXLkHomt8qpMEac6DFWZ_I#.XSbbaOtKh0x


Thanks for the link. I've read this article too, sorry, forgot to mention it. I found it because of another guy that (used?) to travel through the US with his team (wagonteamster.com) and he mentioned this in one of his blogs.


----------



## Cloggie (Sep 8, 2019)

Hondo said:


> I have not used glue on's but have used full coverage Steward Clogs and near full coverage Ground Control. I personally have not liked what I've seen after pulling the shoes in 4 weeks or less. And that was with using various strategies to combat thrush.
> 
> 
> I would go with boots. The horses can be kept trimmed and balanced without waiting four weeks when doing the trimming oneself.
> ...


Thanks also for your reply. I will have a "look-see" about these boots. 
And yeah, we are already enthusiastic about our plan. We have a little sheepfarm which our oldest daughter decided she wanted to take over 
and that was one problem solved. Now we can start working towards a clearer picture of our plan.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

I'm not sure what time of year you'll be traveling but I know if it's cold the glue on's have issues setting. A few friends tried to use them for our fall endurance rides (they are experienced with glue ons) and lost all of them within the first few miles because the glue couldn't set right in the cold. (I'm in MN). I would worry about that if you plan on traveling during the spring or fall.


----------



## Gmac (Aug 6, 2008)

Cant answer to the boots or glue on shoes. However when you get your drafts, make sure that they don't have to have a shoeing stock to work on their feet. You don't want to be on the road and need to pick out a foot and cant get them to hold it up, cause they are trained to stocks. Im sure your aware since you said you had previous experience with drafts, just food for thought.


----------



## Cloggie (Sep 8, 2019)

Gmac said:


> Cant answer to the boots or glue on shoes. However when you get your drafts, make sure that they don't have to have a shoeing stock to work on their feet. You don't want to be on the road and need to pick out a foot and cant get them to hold it up, cause they are trained to stocks. Im sure your aware since you said you had previous experience with drafts, just food for thought.


I'll make sure that, when I buy these puppies, I can pick up their feet and hold them there without having to use some big clumsy holder in order to put on the boots. Have to do it every day anyway when using a hoofpick to see if they are free of debris and things. But thanks for the advice.


----------



## Cloggie (Sep 8, 2019)

QueenofFrance08 said:


> I'm not sure what time of year you'll be traveling but I know if it's cold the glue on's have issues setting. A few friends tried to use them for our fall endurance rides (they are experienced with glue ons) and lost all of them within the first few miles because the glue couldn't set right in the cold. (I'm in MN). I would worry about that if you plan on traveling during the spring or fall.


We are planning on travelling about nine months of the year, maybe be stationary during the colder part of the year like December through February. (Yes, I know, it can be a bit nippy at times up here, rofl.)
But already leaning towards the boots more then glue-ons.


----------



## Etch1 (Sep 2, 2019)

Glue on do have a bad wrap for not staying on. I've only used them on very young horses I show in halter, and I have had the fall off with not much wear or use. I have driven teams for years both just personal because I love it and for commercial carriage rides. It is law to use nail on rubber shoes in my area of Southern California. However they do not last long with regular walking and pulling a wagon or carriage.
I think your trip sounds amazing would love to see a picture of you team and caravan. If I were lucky enough to do what your doing I would have them shod regular with boreum( I may have spelled that wrong) . I would get a couple boots in case I lost a shoe so I could get to an area that I could find a farrier. It would also help you in case you couldn't find a draft shoe, the boreum will make your shoes last for a bunch of resets. And prevents them from being slick they will have a good grip on cement and assault.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'd look into the traction a boot could provide. If I am not mistaken there are those that have used them in endurance races like the Tevis Cup so to me that would say something to explore that could free you from having a shoe. Borium would be something to consider though if you go that route as it would help with traction on certain surfaces.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

The OP's planned trip is to start in10 years. From the constant improvements I've seen in just the last 5 years, no telling what will be available in 10 years.


----------



## Cloggie (Sep 8, 2019)

Hondo said:


> The OP's planned trip is to start in10 years. From the constant improvements I've seen in just the last 5 years, no telling what will be available in 10 years.


Nope, just a little correction, we want to start in about 4 to 5 years and make the trip last about 10 years, at least. Hope I haven't broken a hip by then.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I do know of many who use glue on boots very successfully. Many endurance riders do. Generally Easycare Glove or Renegade shells. They must be very well prepared, perfectly dried & cleaned for application. Generally these are used only in the short term, for an endurance race, or a week or 2. I have not personally had success with gluing though. Haven't had much practice though & find boots adequate & preferable in the vast majority of situations. I have used nail on(you can glue them if preferred) Easyshoes and like them though - they negate the vast majority of 'side effects' of conventional steel rims.

Duncan McLaughliin is an Australian endurance rider who has recently(saw other day on FB) done an article/review on Easycare Downunder's site on his experience with the new Easycare Furies. He has used & loved Gloves for years, but is extremely impressed in the Furies. He tells how many kms he's done so far & expects to get out of them. I'm hanging to try these boots myself, but can't justify buying more ATM - we just trail ride these days & I use Gloves which have literally lasted me years per set. Current ones still have lots of wear left.

Longevity/wear will depend on the speed you're travelling as well as the ground - obviously fast paces will wear them a bit quicker, and bitumen or gravel roads will wear them much quicker than yielding ground or clay or such. There is info on the Easycare site about average mileage to be expected from their various boots.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Just wanted to say, @gottatrot that link you posted, what a great 'report' it is! And probably about the most relevant to OP's situation I've seen too.


----------

